# two concerns...



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I bought mealworms from the same pet store I always buy them from, but this time they are much larger. I gave my hedgie 2 last night and he gobbled them up. There is no chance these are superworms right? This might be a dum question but I have never seen them and these mealies are big.

Another thing, Holden has had no poop on his wheel or pawprints for the last two nights. I'm gonna try the flour thing tonight so we'll see..
He seems to be eating and drinking normally, but I just got home from xmas vacation and he was at a friends for two weeks. His first night back home his wheel was covered, but the past two nights nothing. How long should I wait until I get really concerned?


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone know the difference between superworms and mealworms? Can you tell from how they look?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I found this on a Reptile forum:

"Giant mealworms are the same species as regular mealworms, _Tenebrio molitar_. Super mealworms are _Zophobas morio_. (Note, sometimes the common names are switched, depends on the dealer.)

Superworms start out the same size as regular MWs. They grow much bigger, taking much longer, and thus costing more. They are very cannibalistic, so kept in close proximity they will not pupate.
Refrigerating kills them.

Giant mealworms are regular mealworms given in insect growth regulator. An IGR is a hormone that is present in insect larvae. When it is time to molt into a pupae, the body stops producing it. Giants are given the IGR past the normal pupation molt (I'm not sure, but it's probably mixed in the food), so they just keep growing bigger with each molt. If you put giant MWs in wheat bran and waited, they would eventually pupate.
The pupae would be much bigger than regular MWs, but if you could get them to breed (I bet they would have fertility issues) they would produce normal MWs. Giants and regular MWs are not cannibalistic, so they are extremely easy to raise. They can be refrigerated for weeks.

BTW, IGRs are also used in flea control. I think the product is called Precor. It prevents flea larvae from pupating."


At the same forum I found some pics of superworms and giant mealworms and the superworms seemed bigger and fatter.

Maybe what you bought were giant mealworms?


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

I found a helpful picture for you.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks so much!! I think I did buy giant mealworms.


----------

